# Soil... Sog... Diffrent strains... Lots of muh fuccin ????'s... Lots of pictures...



## micro.grower (Nov 17, 2009)

basically i have this grow i am working on involving 7 diffrent plants still vegging from seed... they are all growing at various speeds... i have 7 vitamin water bottles taped together in a circle turned upside down with the bottoms now being the top openings and the cap having drainage holes... i am using approx 25% perilite and the rest soil... i would have used more perilite, but have grown with this mixture before and had success... only to get a male, but yeah... back to the new shit... what i am wondering is this... 

do you guys have any info on soil sog.. watering techniches... ways you guys water your sog's if not using a dro setup... do you guys grow sog from seed? what factors do you think the dif strains will play? all are completely unknown schwag bagseed... hell who knows, i may get all males... but if i dont, i sorta wanna know what the fuck i need to do to make this work...

i planned on topping, fimming, possible lst... not really sure what it will need or what i can do to give it a even canopy... or should i say what i am going to HAVE to do... i also plan on vegging for a min of a month and a half hoping that would allow all the plants to reach height of about 8 - 12 inches... i know the indicas are gonna be a lil bushy and may not even reach the height of some of the sativas so there will be a height that they all may have to be lowered to... time will tell... hopefully... 

if your not gonna post links or any helpful advice, please dont post shit... i am really curious if i can do this... i have just finished off a micro bonsai style grow that quite a few people said were impossible with what i was using, so i know that this IS possible... i just know i may need alot of help to get through this grow... that is why i am posting in this thread... hopefully some grow vets can help me out on this one... 

i will be posting piks of it all tomorrow... i have piks of all 7 sprouts in the thread in my sig... i had them in yogurt cups then.. i transplanted them into the homemade planter i described earlier, last nite...

thanks in advance for any help you may have for me... 

i'll go ahead and post piks of the sprouts and my whole rubbermaid setup in general... i plan on reaching a height even with the top of one rubbermaid and letting the second one on top stacked and filled with all my lights... prolly gonna use around 462-508 actual watts of cfl lighting... i figure i still have awhile to flower so i am sorta dicking around getting to finsihing that box... besides the point... here's the piks...

i dont guess it would matter that i have only grown out a sativa dom plant?


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 17, 2009)

rep for answers...


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 17, 2009)

it took me too long to upload those piks to not get any answers in here... please help out a grower trying to upgrade from micro....


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 17, 2009)

also... those arent the bulbs i am using... i plan on using 42 watt cfl's... 2700k blah blah blah...


----------



## bloomfields (Nov 17, 2009)

cool pics man good stuff


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 17, 2009)

you would get a rep point, but uhh... you didnt really answer any question man...lol... hel i'll give ya some rep just for being the first to comment...


----------



## huskerguy (Nov 17, 2009)

sog usually means that you are only interested in the tops and having a lot of plants in a small amount of space, lollipopping the plants so that all you get is one top nug per plant. all of the fimming and topping and lst will create bushier plants that have many tops and grow in a wider pattern. 

so decide what exactly your goal is and go from there... how big is your grow space?how many watts? how many plants do you want? this will determine what the best method of growing will be for your situation.

from what i can see w/ your floro set up, you will need way more light(hps or mh) to grow a sog, or even fim/top and lst 1 or 2 plants.

because this is your first time i would recommend getting an hps light and just growing a couple plants and just let them do there thing and see what you end up with, get a feel for how the growing process moves along, and worry about all the lst/sog/topping on your next run.

i like just letting them bush out naturally because of the stress it puts on plants to do otherwise (if had a fair share of hermie action and i dont need more)


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 17, 2009)

well thanks for the advice... it doesnt really help me out though... i dont need a hps or mh to succesfully flower... i just finished off a grow, so this would be my second... dude.. i cant really say anything else.. did you even read evrything i put in this post? maybe you should go back and read everything, then make a comment with some advice...


----------



## russw734 (Nov 17, 2009)

You know MG, the guy is trying to be nice and offer you some quick advice and you tell him to go back and read your lame grow and then post advice. If he was like most growers, when he got to the vitamin water bottle and bagseed part, he woulda just went on to someone elses post and not said anything. So maybe if YOU would go back and read the rest of the whole god damn forum, you would find the answers to ALL of the questions you have without berating someone that is trying to help you on your pathetic attempt at growing.


----------



## huskerguy (Nov 18, 2009)

agreed, thanks russ

good luck MG, i was just tryin to help but you obviously dont need it, obviously its workin since youve had such great success flowering your 1 male plant.


----------



## huskerguy (Nov 18, 2009)

and your set up is crap, youd be better off throwing your bagseeds in a ditch next april


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 18, 2009)

well russ thanx for clearing up my misuderstanding.. i really appreciate that... and huskerguy.. i guess like i said earlier.. thanks for the advice, it just doesnt help me too much... is that better? also, i flowered a female, not a male...


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 18, 2009)

home made pot that is... 7 bottles strong...


----------



## darkcloud (Nov 19, 2009)

I think Husker was trying to state that you shouldnt prune your SOG grow. If youre doing straight 12/12 you generally dont want it to bush out, and only 1 large cola stem. Thats why he went into why and when to trim/prune.
On the other note, watering is normal to any other gallon soil bucket. Obviously most SOG grows use smaller buckets, so cut down water amount to certain container.


----------



## PUTTYMAN (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice setup


----------



## skervy (Nov 19, 2009)

wow people on this site are so fuckin childish lol ive seen plenty of rubbermaid grows on here with badass results dont need no gay hps. i dont think you will need 500 watts for that small of a space. and scrog seems to work nice with the short grow boxes should try that but it would need clones or fem seeds. if you dont wanna deal with screen a quick top and lst would be nice


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 19, 2009)

yeah... people take the time to comment without reading everything alot... its sorta shitty, but it will ALWAYS happen... someone always thinks they are rite about everything... 
i am not doing 12/12 from seed this time around, rather vegging under 18/6 for about a month and a half, then flowering... i am gonna try to fill up the bottom rubbermaid with growth and let it flower into the top half... i agree about the hps... however, if i could get a hold of one for really cheap and not being so paranoid about it, then i would... i would love to see shat i could do with a 400-500 hps in some rubbermaids... i just dont have the money, and i dont feel am i completely safe ordering one online yet... maybe in a couple of years, when the bible belt isnt so strict... i think my homie from trashville mite throw me a 600 watt hps... i think then i could do big things.. but for now, i will be happy for what i get outta cfl's ya know.. make the most of what you got, then upgrade when you get a chance... i think even when i do get hps, iwill still use cfl's to change up the spectrum... but yeah... and alos, i dont reall have the means of cooling a 600 watt yet.. it all comes with time and patience and learning...i think it takes alot more skill to grow with cfl's than a hps... with those the lights sorta do the work, with cfl's you gotta make it work... ya know what i mean? thanks for commenting on this grow... on a good note, i am trading my 30 watts total (2 x 15watt 18" flouros as of now) for a 60 watt triple 18" flouros... so instead of 2 x 15 watts, i will have 3 x 20 watts.. doubling my lights should have a good effect on them... i will have that up tonite... damn, i really need to make my drain caps today... if i get bored, that is what i will do... make drain caps for my "ghetto ass" sog grow... peace out homies and stay tuned for more... i will prolly move this thread to the cfl section, to avoid all the hps haters...


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 19, 2009)

also, i would go fro scrog, but like you said, i will need clones and fems... being this is from seed, i may end up taking clones and flowering those first to find out the sexxes... i may do a scrog with the female clones... but yeah, it would be way too much of a hassle taking plants out under scrog if they had cock and balls... the future is limitless... we only need the knowledge to move forward... as long as i am advancing in growing and not fucking up more than the last time around, then i feel i am doing good...


----------



## skervy (Nov 19, 2009)

well if your going to veg for a month might as well give them a quick top and or lst. then youll atleast use up some of the space that the males free up during flowering and get more then 1 decent bud of each plant


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 19, 2009)

yeah.. i am just sorta waiting till they have more nodes going on, then i will "level" out the canopy... i jsu t gotta wait a lil longer.. i know that after i top or fimm than i will prolly veg for another couple of weeks...


----------



## skervy (Nov 19, 2009)

cant wait another week or 2 i should be able to top mine and start training gonna be fun  did you stop the pc grow? i was kinda following it just never posted in it. i didnt wanna be a dick but in all honesty didnt see it being worthwhile at all hehe. the rubbermaids will be a huge improvement though and worth your time in the end


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 19, 2009)

i harvested the pc grow and got a eighth wet... i needed components outta that box for the rubbermaids, so i ripped it apart and got what i needed... when i get more supplies, i will prolly have the pc grow going again but just on the side, while i focus on my rubbermaid grows... i could always sex clones proffeciently in the pc box... i know that the box WILL grow bud... so in that sense, the box was my first succes in growing... learn a lil, grow bigger... learn alot, overgrow the world...lol...


----------



## skervy (Nov 19, 2009)

are you using any spiffy soil or nutes? yours looks like were about the same starting. i would be interested in a comparison grow day by day maybe we can learn some things from each other


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 19, 2009)

i am using a bag of soil i bout at wally world.. it was like $1 for a big ass bag... i am gonna try to go as low on nutes as possible... i have some mg veg nutes that i will prolly use till i flower, then it will be mollasses, bone meal, epsom salt and some good ole tap water... possibly ph'ed... i never adjusted the ph levels of water on my last grow... it taste really good when i drink it, so i didnt figure it would be too bad for the plants... my tap water tatse like that vitamin water water... the shit they purify through reverse osmosis and collect vapors for their water... its good water...lol.. that got alil off subject, but point being made is, i think my tap water has a pretty neutral ph level... it worked for the last go round... i do however sit out a gallon of water the nite before i water to allow around 24 hours to let anything settle on the bottom that could be harmful... a homie commented my thread with that technique... it has worked for me... and i will prolly continue this method... why fuck up a good thing...rite?


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 19, 2009)

and yeah, that would be fun to compare the two as they grow.. what kinda genetics you got going on?


----------



## skervy (Nov 19, 2009)

bagseeds from some good mids. im not using any special soil i went to look for fox farms but they didnt have it and i didnt wanna buy anything else. i didnt want the time releasing soils i got some stuff that was on sale organic something. i looked when i got home and its organic bumper crop builder soil? so i mixed that with some perlite a little vermi whatever and dirt from out by the dog. i dont wanna have to buy nutrients so well see what happens if i run into some major problems ill make a trip to walmart.


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 19, 2009)

wal mart gardening is seasonal... so good luck on that... i am pretty sure home depot has it all year round...well, or soil variations are a lil dif... i did 75% perilite and 25% soil last time and it worked good... i did one (that turned out to be a male) with just the opposite... 75%soil and 25% perilite... it did good as well, until it showed my some balls, then i hacked the muh fuccah... my seeds are all random shit.... i know i have some sativas and indicas going... on rite now... i am hoping to have a good mix of both to flower.. only time will tell... one thing i learned about schwag bag seed is that with enough tlc and taking out the males it WILL be dank... just not a strain named dank... but dank is dank rite?


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 19, 2009)

i like the fact that you can order strains by name, but i feel it is better to grow out the unknown and get good at not relying on specific breeder specs, and rather just learning for myself now.. that way when i do order a strain i shouldnt have a prob with it at all... mystery shit is harder to grow rite, since you dont have anything to compare it to, imho... i do have some strain seeds i am waiting on to grow.. i wanna get this mystery shit perfected first...


----------



## skervy (Nov 19, 2009)

they still have basic shit like soil and nutes i thought if not another store nearby has it for sure i seen the other day


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 19, 2009)

your lucky on that end... we dont have shit at our wal mart... not even soil... i will suggest the organic mg soil... so far, that has been the best outta the bag... the nutes are low, it has a good mix of every soil component, and no chunks of stems or branches.. something i notices with the cheap shit... i got a homie from the 707, where fox farm is made... he said that their soil sits outside in big ass piles and they bag it when needed... not saying fox farm is bad at all, because i have seen some amazing results with it, but i dont have the option of getting it either, unless i order it online, and i dont do that shit... too traceable...


----------



## skervy (Nov 20, 2009)

well its still seasonal and they get rid of most stuff but they still have a small section left with gardening shit. but on the other hand they dont have 1 single damn fan. i was trying to find a small fan for inside to blow on the plants. they said fans are seasonal they dont have em anymore


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 20, 2009)

well i guess no one wants to stay cool in the winter... it makes since, it just sucks for us... well homie, i will upload some new piks... i changed my vegging hood out for a new one with more than double the lumens...tubes are a lil longer and they are 20w a peice instead of 15w i also added another light, so that makes 3x 20w tubes... also, my sprouts are doing good...


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 20, 2009)

here they are...


----------



## skervy (Nov 20, 2009)

how old are they from the first day sprouted


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 20, 2009)

rite around two weeks.. one thing i have noticed with scwhag seeds, it takes a lil time before they kick into hi gear... but also being mostly indicas, i dont i see alot of height growth as seein more girth than anything...


----------



## skervy (Nov 20, 2009)

oh wow i expected around a week mine are 5-6 days since breaking soil. your biggest one is just a little behind my biggest one im gonna take a picture or 2 of mine real quick


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 20, 2009)

like i said, i have noticed mine dont ever grow as fast as the ones i see on here, but they are growing and healthy... i will prolly give it some nutes tomorrow. i gotta finish off making my drainage caps...


----------



## skervy (Nov 20, 2009)

try some different soil its probably that cheap walmart stuff. even miracle grow mixed with some yard dirt and perlite would prolly be better. 2 weeks in the yard even would be bigger then them no offense just sayin  heres the one in my avatar their just under 4 inches wide







and heres one of the other bigger ones


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 20, 2009)

NICE dood! subscribed fer this grow too micro, u kno i gotta c wat u do this time!


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 20, 2009)

hellz yeah homie... i was gonna move this thread to cfl, but ti think i may keep it here... i am shooting for a qp depending on how many fems i get... if i get all fems, then i may go for trying to pull a half pound, but we all know that we dont get all fems from seed... anyways, i am glad you pulled up a chair to check it... did you notice i took out that "street lamp" light i had over them in the beggining? the spectrum was way off on those bulbs.. the new ones are kicking ass...


----------



## rldsmd1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Husker guy, Great advice. I thought the same thing. Keep giving out good advice. Some people appreciate it.


----------



## stonedoutcam (Nov 21, 2009)

dude i cant wait too see what sex they all coem out to be and how many females ull have , i love threads that lastmonths all about one grow imm about to keep mine at a weekly updat


----------



## skervy (Nov 21, 2009)

put up some new pictures  i wanna see some comparisons again lol


----------



## HolyGhost23 (Nov 21, 2009)

hey micro i like the idea you got going on. JW have you done some resarch on the SCROG method. i mean sog is good and all but the scrog makes for less plants but more bud sites per plant. you could always use it as a back up if some of your plants turn male or die..if all else fails and you get 2 plants that are female yo can screen em and try to take advantage of you space.

ps. you might have resarched it already but i didnt see you post anything on a screen of green. also I got PTSD and know what your feelin. though not in Iraq but in Afghanistan.. cdn soldier.


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 22, 2009)

micro.grower said:


> well thanks for the advice... it doesnt really help me out though... i dont need a hps or mh to succesfully flower... i just finished off a grow, so this would be my second... dude.. i cant really say anything else.. did you even read evrything i put in this post? maybe you should go back and read everything, then make a comment with some advice...


 i was going to give you some advice on how you better start supporting they seedlings, esp the lanky streak of pish, but since your an ignorant fucker ill let tou keep wasting your expensive pots!


----------



## kntrl (Nov 22, 2009)

somebody needs to smoke some indica and chill


----------



## jbo (Nov 24, 2009)

not to stir the shit lol but if you get a qp off that ill quit what im doin


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 24, 2009)

alrighty then...lol... so... i have some updates... i will upload the piks then answer questions and comments...


----------



## skervy (Nov 24, 2009)

bout time dude been waiting  mine are bushing up pretty nice. started first lst session not much just to get the stem growing sideways their short as hell so not much to bend lol


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 24, 2009)

so here they are.. all 7 are still alive... dont know how much longer a couple are gonna make it... one good thing is the fact that my most indica dom plant seems to be the healthiest... i have also done some work to my flowering portion of the top rubbermaid... still not done yet... i have to either paint it or mylar it before i put it into flowering... still have month and a half or so to go before flowering, so still have some time to get stuff done... just havent really had the money to buy new components... like lights and paint and some more electrical plug to light socket converters and some splitters.. however, at this time i do have 6 functioning light sockets available... i have my exhaust and intake finished on the box... hummm... time for piks...


----------



## skervy (Nov 24, 2009)

looking pretty pale im wondering why their so yellow. i havent given mine anything but straight water and the splash of piss the one time their pretty green. did you use that same soil on your micro grow?


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 24, 2009)

let's see...
holyghost23... thanks for serving... also, i have looked into the scrog method.. i may end up using it depending on how many females i end up with... if only 1 or 2 then def. scrog... if i get majority fems, then i will prolly just top and lst until i get a full canopy of green...i have read that sativas are preferred sog strains, however, i wanna see how this will work out using sativas and indicas...
jbo... i am shooting for a quap, but will be happy with a ounce... i shoot for the stars and hope to land in space...
skervy... yeah man.. i have been sick so i havent really had any pik update or riu time really at all... i am gonna wait to lst... i want them to get to their 6th node or so... i will prolly only lst my sativas to give my indicas some room to bush... for the most part, i feel my sativas are gonna get most of the topping and training...


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 24, 2009)

yeah... i used the same soil, but a total dif mixture... i used 75% perilite and 25% soil... this time i used about 15%perilite and the rest soil... just seeing what the dif make... most of them are looking pretty light.. however my indica is good and dark... hopefully it will sprout pubes and not balls...


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 24, 2009)

i'm just basically testing this setup out before i move on to sprouting my lui (legends ultimate indica)... i will def sprout those in bigger grow containers and let them get alot bigger.. i plan on using one of them as a mother if i end up with a fem... that is when i will start taking clones and such...

quick question.. anyone know how to move threads to dif forums?


----------



## skervy (Nov 24, 2009)

id say the soil is the source of the slow growth and paleness then prolly. def get something diff to put them in if you transplant


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 24, 2009)

i prolly wont transplant these, but will def keep the old soil mix in mind next time around... live and learn... experiment and either get it or ya dont... looks like this soil mix was a miss and not a hit... this is the way i learn shit...


----------



## potka (Nov 24, 2009)

MIDDLE PLANTS LOOKIN STRONG! btw you gonna try any cultivating techniques this time around?


----------



## blow14me (Nov 25, 2009)

whats up microgrower, looking good so far, is that pic for your profile from your last harvest dried? looks good, seems about what bagseed turns into when grow in better conditions, good luck with the new ones


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 25, 2009)

when you say cultivating... do you mean breeding? if so, it depends on my male ratio... i am not hoping to get any, but if i do, i may.. it really just depends on how this grow pans out... blow14me... yeah, that was from my last harvest... it's pretty good and way better than what i got the seeds from... i think i am more proud of it because i grew it than i am the quality... dont get me wrong... it's really good, but its no haze or headband... i have smoked some bomb ass bud, and while this is good it is not the best... i could have done alot better, but i am still in that "experimental" phase where i am finding out what works for me and my grows and what doesnt... that is why i have more than one i plan on flowering... i also want to see if my soil mixture has anything to do with the male to female ratio... last run, outta my two, one ended up fem and the other male... the one that ended up female had the most perilite in its soil mixture... also my female last round was the darkest of the two... just sorta comparing notes as i go...give me a year or so and i will have a pretty good ratio strategy to growing...


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 25, 2009)

also, i lst'ed the weakest looking sativas... only two of them... only two of them had stretched enough for it... i will take some piks tonite when i get home... anyways... did the lst last nite and by the time i checked on them this morning, they had already started turning up towards the lite... so i guess thats shows they are still a lil healthy... the two were the most unhealthy ones to look at anyways... when i sprouted 7 seeds, i hoped, but didnt expect all to make it... well they are all still making it...lol... i ham still going to need quite a bit of growth on all of them before topping... that will be my last step... topping and fimming.. i am just gonna lst until then... well, sorry i couldnt get any piks last nite or this morning, but like i said, they are good and i will put piks up in the morning... thanks to everyone checking my shit and not bashing it... not like i would really give two fucks, but it is pretty cool not too many people who are coming on here are "cfl haters"... thanks homies an keep the world a green and better place...


----------



## om3gawave (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey man, thanks for dropping by my thread. Yours looks a lot more interesting this time around!

Hope you get what you're aiming for. At least you have a few different plants going, I've really only got one and some seedlings right now 

I'll be dropping in again soon!


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 25, 2009)

kool kool homie... preciate the comment... i will be updating regularly... just like my micro grow... i dont know if i am addicted to this site, growing, or showing off... but something inside of me keeps me up at nite thinking about my next update and the comments and sarcasms i will get from them. very fucking entertaining...


----------



## potka (Nov 25, 2009)

yes thats what i meant by cultivating techniques! how are you doing lst? and how often are you watering?


----------



## yoitsslobo (Nov 25, 2009)

nice setup man.,keep it up bro.scribed


----------



## stonedoutcam (Nov 26, 2009)

micro.grower said:


> kool kool homie... Preciate the comment... I will be updating regularly... Just like my micro grow... I dont know if i am addicted to this site, growing, or showing off... But something inside of me keeps me up at nite thinking about my next update and the comments and sarcasms i will get from them. Very fucking entertaining...


bro same lol i love it allll


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 27, 2009)

well i am about to post a update with about a couple piks... so give me about 15 minutes and the update will be up homies...


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 27, 2009)

imma muh fuccin pikture fanatic...

the two that are looking the shittiest are the ones i lst'ed... the thing is that they were brite green before i lst'ed and since have gotten darker green... they have also shown signs of nute burn more than the others... not really sure about that since i use the same nutes for ll of them and water all of them the exact same amount.. lets blame it on shitty genetics for now... my 3 indicas are doing real good... the mutant has shown itself to be more sativa... hummm... damn this vegging shit takes awhile...lol... or at least it seems that way for now... my center indica is growing at a rte of about 3/4" a day in the past couple days... dont know if it is a growth spurt, or if this fast growing fad mite be catching on with all the lil bit more matured ones... i was gonna trash the two i lst'ed... something my homie suggested... i decided to "experiment" on those two and see how they turn out... i guess i could simply try my best to keep them going and who know i mite get two females outta them, if not, they will be replaced with new sprouts... the homie was talking about them using up valuable space for the others.. i explained to him that is why i lst'ed them to the outside of the container... make room for the healthy ones that are bushing out nicely... also, the two i lst'ed are sativas, so i am only expecting 1 main cola off of each, so those are the ones i may practice my fimming and topping with... top one and fim the other... see what dif that makes... 

so yup, i'm still just sorta experimenting and growing... learning if anything... 
if ya have any questions or comments feel free to post them...

also, they are being fed quarter strength nutes... they have been fed twice now... next feeding, they will move up to half strength nutes and see how the respond to them... i feed/water every 3 or 4 days depending on how the soil is looking... i'm pretty observant in that sense... i try to stay in tune with them, as much as i stare at them, i should be able to read their "minds" by now...lol


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 27, 2009)

i thought i had attached them to the last post, but who knows... anyways, here they are...


----------



## JimiHendrix (Nov 27, 2009)

I would pick up some nutrients or some diff soil if I were you.. lookin good tho..

good luck


----------



## skervy (Nov 27, 2009)

finally kicking in there i see but you have some nute burn might wanna stop giving it to them ones with the burned up leaves


----------



## uNDer0ath (Nov 27, 2009)

one of those pics looks like there is a little mold on the soil.


----------



## d.c. beard (Nov 27, 2009)

lmfao

OK MG - just do this:

Let em all grow,
Keep topping the faster growing ones to be the same height as the slower growing ones,
When the slower ones get to be the height that you want to flower at flip em all to 12/12,
Any ones that stretch too much over the others just LST the taller branches down a few inches so that they're in line with the rest.

Oh and look for a bigger rubbermaid container! Maybe stack 2 n top of each other like you were saying and then line the inside of em with mylar.

Good luck!


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 27, 2009)

jimi... def getting some new soil for my strain grows.. i used what i had laying around the house... didnt really have te funds for any "good" soil... the best soil i have used so far was the mg organics.. it was real good... as far as nutes, the place i get all my nutes from (wal-mart) is seasonal and at the moment i cant really get any more nutes than what i have... if i had access to some fox farm, i think my shit would be banging... but i dont, so i'll be happy with what i get outta this... its all in good fun and knowledge.. i dont sell, so whatever i get outta this is mine... and from my experience smoking my last homegrown sensi it'll be worth it in the end... i do wish i had more money for what i "need/want" and access to better growing supplies... if only we had everything we wished for...lol...

skervy... i guess i will go back to water on those then... the others seem to be taking the nutes fine, but yeah, i feel ya... there has to be a way to fix it, and just water didnt fuck it up, so i guess i have my solution... thanks for looking out homie....


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 27, 2009)

underoath... i dont think that its mold... i will look at them when iget home to make sure though... if it happens to be mold, how would i fix that? but like i said i dont think it is... maybe a lil sand or something... i dunno... i'll check it though and let ya know...

d.c. beard... that is pretty much what i was planning on doing with the lst and topping... i want them all to be at about a foot before i flower... i got a homie who is gonna sex some clones off of them for me... i have two 18 gallon rubbermaids... that i will stack... i think i may end up painting them flat white though... i looked for mylar at wal mart the other day and didnt have any luck... thanks for the advice and i will keep it in mind... 

hey homies... ya'll want some rep???


----------



## skervy (Nov 27, 2009)

give em a splash of piss in the water next time and screw the nutes theyll love it watch


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 27, 2009)

d.c. beard... apparently i gave you some rep before and now i cant give ya any more... either way, you deserve some for the advice...


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 27, 2009)

somebody throw d.c. some rep for me...

about how much piss in a gallon would you suggest? should i watch what i eat smoke and drink before i do that?


----------



## skervy (Nov 27, 2009)

hell i dont know but i have a horrible diet i dink lots of water and pop and chain smoke like crazy pot and cigarettes. i just take a little wizz in a gallon of water till i think its reasonable lol. if you search about it theres measurements somewhere i forgot.

oh ya another thing i was reading is smoke is suppose to be really bad for them and handling cigarettes then touching the plants. im in the room with my box all day and smoke like crazy their not dead. although maybe thats why i have a few deformed leaves and the random tears/brown spots on leaves who knows lol. i just know its nothing major and their still growin great so fuck it


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 27, 2009)

yeah... i have heard that as well about the smoking shit... i dont smoke cigs inside my house and i try to refrain from smoking bud in the grow room... i always wash my hands before fucking with my plants... i'm prolly a lil too careful, but oh well... muh plants are still alive, so i guess i'm doing something rite.. i am gonna have to do some research on the piss thing.. i believe you, i just need some more info on it before i try it out...


----------



## skervy (Nov 27, 2009)

im a horrible father to my plants they have rough lives lol. i look at it as if they can survive outside they can take a little manhandling


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 27, 2009)

agreed... i just feel if i maximize their comfort, they will return the favor...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 27, 2009)

Micro!! wat up dood! NICE goin right now....but this...is a FOG, SOG is hydro.

this is a feild of green


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 27, 2009)

gotcha... i had heard that sog was a dro method, but wasnt really sure due to lack of findable info... do you have info on fog's? if so, i could def use it.... any info is valued info... but yeah thanks for the correction homie...


----------



## skervy (Nov 27, 2009)

last i knew sea of green was just a bunch of small early flowered plants soil or hydro ^^ which technically this wouldnt count as since its only 7 plants and your not running a constant flow of new cuttings and harvests. ive seen fog mentioned once here or there on the forums but id guess a field of green is a shitload of plants outdoors hence the term field


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 27, 2009)

i just considered this sog due to multiple plants crammed into a smaller flowering box... like i told kntrl, i am gonna figure out what works for me and call it "MMM ( micro man's method)" lol... i doubt that would catch on... but whatever is clever homies...


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 28, 2009)

alright.. sorry for no updates and sorta abondoning the thread for most of today.. i will have quite a few pik updates tuesday at some time due to no internet till then... i will say all are still healthy and alive... minus the two that are lst'd but they are still alive and getting new growth.. i am starting to see new growth from the nodes as well... i guess this is when they start bushing... also.. i have decicded on a light solution... 3 x 42w cfl's, 3 x 26w cfl's and either 8 x 15w cfl's, or 8 x 13w cfl's dependant on what i can find.. total wattage = 308-324, dependant on which small cfl's i find... i would def prefer the 15 watts though.. i do believe the spectrum of all will be 2700k... however, if i can figure out a way to add my vegging lights to the grow as well, that will boost my watts up to 368- 384... that would add a good mixed spectrum... i was gonna go all 42 watts and have 10 sockets (420 watts... hellz yeah) but shit didnt work out like that due to mounting options and shit... i think it will work.. i will post piks of the renovated box tuesday with all lights on... thanks for checking and keep checking or subscribe and see when i update... thanks homies and keep it trill...


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 28, 2009)

i just checked my pik info to find out for sure what day the were official sprouts.. the smallest 3 were 11-13 and the other 4 were about 4 days older.. so i guess that they arent as old as i thought they were... they are growing slow, but it makes me feel a lil better they arent as old as i was giving them credit for... i dont know where i got the age from.. i guess i had some pretty good stress weed at the time...lol..


----------



## micro.grower (Nov 28, 2009)

so follow the arrows and you can see which direction i am lst'ing what...

just follow the black arrows.. sorry its shitty.. did it in mspaint a sec ago...


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Dec 8, 2009)

not sure i can wait much longer for some cannaporn micro, hurry up and up date!


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 9, 2009)

heyy watsup MG.. yeaa hopefully this grows has as much succes as your last grow!! and ive never herd of a FOG..?? not sayin hes wrong.. cuz hes probly right.. but i always thought the same thing.. a SOG was just a bunch of plants growin in a small area quickly to get more weed quicker..?? lol.. and i thought a scrog was pretty much the same thing just with a quick of some sort..?? im tryna do a SOG as well.. well a SCROG.. well i guess "technically" a FROG.....?? cuz im using a screen for my field of green?? idk.. telling people im doing a FROG sounds kinda gayyyyy... soo im gonna just stick with SCROG.. but anywayz.. lol. i was gonna say maybe you should try finding some type of screen in your house..?? or even go to the store and buy a cheap one. and put that over your grow.. 

you dont have to necessarily do a "SCROG" you can just use the screen to even out your canopy.. cuz i know theres certain things you have to do for a grow to be a successful "SCROG" like pulling the tops through the screen and what not... idk. just an idea..

im tryin it too.. im actually getting ready to go set it up now. i got 6 plants in a cardboard box with 2 CFL's in it.. im gonna try to uprage to the 150 watt ( <--- incandescent equivalent )bulbs soon.. and i have a plastic basket looking thing that i cut down to flatten it out.. i figure the CFL's dont get very hott soo i dont have to worry about it melting the plastic.. and i dont think it will be close enough to the CFL to even get warm.. idk... i have that grow in my same journal as my other 4 im growing... (which so far 3/4 have turned out to be female.. not sure about the last one tho) soo if you wanna check it out you can.. good luck with your grow MG.. ill be checkin in every otha day or so to see your progress...


----------



## micro.grower (Dec 9, 2009)

had to kill them all moved outta my house and the new place i am in isnt such a good one for grwoing.. its shitty.. but it was pullem or maybe get found out about them and i couldnt really travel to my new place with them... glad i got to finish off my first grow.. there were quite a few mistakes i was making on this one so i am sorta glad i had to start over... things qill be better next time around... thanx for following guys and sorry for ending them this early... wasnt my fault...


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 9, 2009)

that sucks... sorry man... =-( better to be safe than sorry. had to do something like that too when my landlord came to show the house to a new couple.. had to hide them in boxes for the night.. and im gonna have to move them into my new house by the end of the month.. but luckily for me its the otha way around... this house is kinda shitty to grow in.. my new house will be much better for growing. =-D sorry again man


----------



## wowisuckatthis (Dec 9, 2009)

bummer micro, but we know you will be back and better next time, till then peace.


----------



## micro.grower (Dec 15, 2009)

yeah homies thanks for looking... still not growing.. unless you consider some guerilla 12/12 outdoor shit i hav going on... not worth taking piks i dont think... dont even know how many more times it will frost here... yall's guys keep growing and keep it muh fuccin real... i miss you guys in a non gay way ( no offense to ya if your a fag or anything) but yeah... i hope you guys understand... kant grow rite now nor keep up with any online journal... or community...


----------



## micro.grower (Dec 15, 2009)

1 good thing is i have gotten 3 cans of rooting hormone since last time... just cant use it yet... but i will let ya'll know when i do... i am practicing on regular plants now...


----------



## smalltownDill (Dec 17, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! i was really interested in your grow =( sucks balls you had to check out man


----------



## russw734 (Dec 20, 2009)

micro.grower said:


> i am using a bag of soil i bout at wally world.. it was like $1 for a big ass bag... i am gonna try to go as low on nutes as possible... i have some mg veg nutes that i will prolly use till i flower, then it will be mollasses, bone meal, epsom salt and some good ole tap water... possibly ph'ed... i never adjusted the ph levels of water on my last grow... it taste really good when i drink it, so i didnt figure it would be too bad for the plants... my tap water tatse like that vitamin water water... the shit they purify through reverse osmosis and collect vapors for their water... its good water...lol.. that got alil off subject, but point being made is, i think my tap water has a pretty neutral ph level... it worked for the last go round...


roflmao..... 
"tastes really good when i drink it" lmfao
"so i figured...." omfg
/die laughing


----------



## russw734 (Dec 20, 2009)

Is this thread really under 'advanced marijuana cultivation'?? I know this guy was gonna get a half pound out of a rubbermaid container and bagseed, but cmon really?? /BUMP!!


----------

